

What are good stock video/image sites? - kinj28

Looking for shutter stock alternative to buy good &amp; cheap stock videos and images.
======
uptown
This post has a good list that the author intends to add-to as new sites
become available:

[https://medium.com/design-ux/62ae4bcbe01b](https://medium.com/design-
ux/62ae4bcbe01b)

------
ellysetaylor21
www.istockphoto.com www.dreamstime.com www.bigstockphoto.com www.inmagine.com
www.veer.com

Hope these all links will help you ;)

